# MetaMorph



## shadow1212b (Mar 14, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Can someone help with Metamorph...... First where can i find themes and how do you download them and use Metamorph to put it up on the phone???????


----------

